# Suddenly waking very early



## JoeH (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi All

Our little chap Alfie is now almost 6 months and is doing very well, going to training walking and toilet trained etc.

The only this is he has started to bark very early. 

When he was tiny we had the usual first few weeks of fun but since then he has gone right through initially to 5.30 and then over xmas till 7 and even 8 a couple of times. He goes straight in with the na-nites cue.

He has always slept in our annexe but barking started at 6.50 then 6.30 then 6 a few weeks back.
We could hear our cat miowing in the kitchen (separate but next to annexe) so assumed Alfie was taking this as a Pavlov cue to wake for food.

Anyhow we decided to bring his crate back into the dining room of the house at the weekend and put the cat in the annexe. However since doing that I have had to lift him into the crate at bed time and he whines for a bit but settles.

It's the mornings. He sleeps right through but starts whining and barking from 5 a.m. My wife keeps saying to me to go and say to him "no barking" but I don't think this helps, if anything it's rewarding him for whining and eventually barking.

I just don't get how he regressed back to being a 10 week old again?

The only other relevant thing is that the vet thought was a bit ribby last week so have upped his food and also he is just having breakfast and dinner now. Since then he is drinking loads. 

I don't know whether to just get up and at 5 and gradually make it later each day as if he is 10 weeks old or just ride it out as a 'stage' he is going through.

He has never crated well during the day at home but is an angel for me at work - but has always had loads of goodies at work so associates it with being a place where nice stuff happens.

I am using the crate games videos on YouTube to get him more into his crate at home.

Any help much appreciated.

Joe


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Hey  First off looks like you're doing an awesome job with him overall. Love reading that you've put effort into making his crate a fun safe place for him. I also don't think going to him and saying no barking will help the situation because (1) you probably haven't taught him what no barking means so he wouldn't understand anyway and (2) because going to him would already be rewarding enough. Since you said he's drinking more have you tried taking him out and seeing if he needs to pee? If so what the latest point you're taking him out at night? If peeing isn't the issue from far away it sounds to me like he just may be a bit bored. He's growing older so his energy levels are also going up. Are you giving him enough stimulation during the day to make him tired at night? Maybe adjust the times you're exercising him to later so that he'll be more tired. A third suggestion are you open to trying to move his crate into the bedroom and letting him sleep there?


----------



## JoeH (Nov 20, 2017)

cfriend said:


> Hey  First off looks like you're doing an awesome job with him overall. Love reading that you've put effort into making his crate a fun safe place for him. I also don't think going to him and saying no barking will help the situation because (1) you probably haven't taught him what no barking means so he wouldn't understand anyway and (2) because going to him would already be rewarding enough. Since you said he's drinking more have you tried taking him out and seeing if he needs to pee? If so what the latest point you're taking him out at night? If peeing isn't the issue from far away it sounds to me like he just may be a bit bored. He's growing older so his energy levels are also going up. Are you giving him enough stimulation during the day to make him tired at night? Maybe adjust the times you're exercising him to later so that he'll be more tired. A third suggestion are you open to trying to move his crate into the bedroom and letting him sleep there?


Okay so points as follows:

Drinking - He has a strong bladder and generally stands by the back door if he needs a leak at home (he is not crated full time at home). I take him to work with me and he will go 2hrs between pee stops (he is crated full time at work with breaks/walks). If we go out for the night he lasts 5 hrs or so in crate with no accidents. He has a pee last thing at night before bed, when I took him out this morning after 45 mins of whining from 5 am onwards he had a long pee but no longer than usual. I just don't think bladder is the issue.

Energy - Alfie is following the 5 mins per month of age twice a day so he is up to 30 minutes twice a day walking, plus playing with the kids and us. Generally walks are morning and lunchtime.

Bedroom Crating - I know lots of people nowadays do this but politely this is not for us. 

I don't mind the early starts as it just means going to bed earlier - just a bit bamboozled by his sudden change which is causing a bit of friction between me and other half as her parents (always had dogs) have told her to tell him firmly 'no barking'. I just don't think this works - as far as he's concerned its attention for bad behaviour.

I think he is just being a bit bratty.


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey! Dexter has regression phases like this, he's just hit 5 months. 
Being 6 months, Alfie is likely entering the second puppy fear stage & behaviours at this time can be susceptible to unexplained changes. 

If I were you, I would try and catch him out for a little bit (no longer than a week, otherwise he'll pick up on the routine). As he's been absolutely fine up until now, he's likely just having a bit of a whine for attention. He's awake, and is possibly a little bored & wants to be around you both. 
If he's reliably waking up at 5 on the dot every morning, set an alarm for 4:45 just before he usually wakes up, and take him out for a no fuss toilet break (no interaction, out to pee, gentle 'good boy', then back in the crate). 

We did this with Dexter, as he had started waking at 5am too, which was so frustrating as my partner gets up at 6 anyway. After a couple of no fuss toilet breaks, he soon re-learned that crying in crate = toilet break, not the kind of attention he was after, and continued to sleep through until 6am when we woke  It took 2-3 mornings of a little fuss from him when he was re-crated but once he stopped fussing when popped back, we stopped letting him out & went back to a usual morning routine.

The little behaviour regressions can be so frustrating at times, can't they!


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

I understand that a crate in the bedroom is not for everyone which is why I asked if you were open to it and if not that is fine. Since you seem to think it's not a bladder issue I really just think he is bored because he is older now and is seeking entertainment. 5 mins per month is the correct rule of thumb however there is no rule for mental exercise which will tire a puppy out sometimes even more than physical will. Maybe try playing a game of hide and seek with him or doing a training session in the evening. Or if you don't want to do that you could just wait and let him cry and see if he goes back to sleep.


----------



## JoeH (Nov 20, 2017)

beckymnd said:


> Hey! Dexter has regression phases like this, he's just hit 5 months.
> Being 6 months, Alfie is likely entering the second puppy fear stage & behaviours at this time can be susceptible to unexplained changes.
> 
> If I were you, I would try and catch him out for a little bit (no longer than a week, otherwise he'll pick up on the routine). As he's been absolutely fine up until now, he's likely just having a bit of a whine for attention. He's awake, and is possibly a little bored & wants to be around you both.
> ...


Thanks so much for this, I will give it a go. I think the frustrating part is there is so much conflicting advice and Alfie is a clever little chap and smashing lad - but also very strong willed!!

Having two kids under 10 I know (one who is Autistic) I know that getting attention whether negative or positive - its still attention.


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

JoeH said:


> Okay so points as follows:
> 
> Drinking - He has a strong bladder and generally stands by the back door if he needs a leak at home (he is not crated full time at home). I take him to work with me and he will go 2hrs between pee stops (he is crated full time at work with breaks/walks). If we go out for the night he lasts 5 hrs or so in crate with no accidents. He has a pee last thing at night before bed, when I took him out this morning after 45 mins of whining from 5 am onwards he had a long pee but no longer than usual. I just don't think bladder is the issue.
> 
> ...



Totally hear you and in fact a little bit jealous, Jackson has been an early riser from Day one - 4am is his preferred wake up time!

We've noticed the sudden change in behaviour as well, and I have noticed a lot of posts referring to this, sometimes it changes back before you do anything.

We're lucky in the sense he doesn't bark in the mornings, he will try and wake us but if we give him the cold shoulder he sleeps till my alarm goes off

I see what you mean re not rewarding them for barking, we are ignoring his barking (when we eat) at present and that seems to be working wonders 

Sorry I can't offer more help but did want to ask what sort of office environment is alfie used to, I've taken ,my dog to work by train and he liked it but I'd like it to be a more regular thing


----------



## JoeH (Nov 20, 2017)

Jackson2017 said:


> Sorry I can't offer more help but did want to ask what sort of office environment is alfie used to, I've taken ,my dog to work by train and he liked it but I'd like it to be a more regular thing


I am very lucky on this. We have an industrial unit with a warehouse/heated workshop and offices which are separate. I didn't want him running around the office barking and I don't think it looks that professional so he has his own crate in the workshop. Typically he comes in with me in the car 40 mins, has 2 hr stretches in the crate and regular breaks, 20-30 mins walk at lunch and dinner in the crate at 4 ish.

Like I say he is an angel at work and considering he isn't right next to me has no anxiety, but hates his crate at home.


----------



## djb1983 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi, I was wondering if you had any luck with this? I have a very similar situation to you, we have a 7 month old who has in the past month started waking earlier and earlier as it gets lighter outside. Luna is currently waking up at 5am. We have 3 children under 10, so it's mostly their sleep that I am concerned about.

Luna is crated at night in the kitchen, and has no problem going in the crate to sleep. Similar to Joe, we would rather she doesn't sleep in our bedroom. We've tried making the room darker and giving her extra exercise to tire her out. I've also ignored her barking so as not to let her know that barking when she should be sleeping gets her attention. She doesn't wet her crate, so I don't think it's a bladder thing (although she does go first thing, whatever time I let her out). 

I am going to try Beckymnd's suggestion, but it would be interesting to know if it worked for you Joe. 

Thanks to all for your help


----------



## Brian999 (Aug 10, 2015)

My Lily does not use a crate anymore, she has the run of the house, however due to being my assistance dog she sleeps with me and the Mrs. No trouble whatsoever. She can wait for 24 hours if required before she need to toilet. We are very lucky.

I let her out about 10am, then walk her at about 1300hrs, when she does about 15 wees and 3 poos. I think she has clocked onto her reward based training.

Reading some of owners problems on here, I think we have just chose a very good, well behaved and easy to train cockapoo. I feel very lucky and happy with Lily. She is a super well behaved assistance dog, who has also found us a job. Mind you, at present she is upside down asleep by my feet !


----------



## Brian999 (Aug 10, 2015)

When we first git her, she was in a crate in our bedroom so she could see us. Took about 2 weeks to put her crate on the floor, then eventualy downstairs which we had no problems with whatsoever. She only has the run of the house now in case I need her, otherwise she would have stayed in her crate downstairs. She still goes in it when she wants a kip !

Fingers crossed everyone else gets through this issue.

Lily now also talks (bark) on command. when I need help she talks, otherwise she just gives a "whoof" when the postman arrives. She fetches the mail for me anyway !

Hope everyone sorts it out. There are ways of training your dog to talk on command, and hold their wee/poo as and when requires. I am an Ex police officer in the Met, so have used some of their training also.


----------

